# NEW Dell Inspiron 70 N7010



## jemenifer22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, I've had this laptop for less than a week now - it was delivered Monday (4/18)..everything was absolutely fine UNTIL I decided to hook up a headphone/mic combo headset while I was Skyping with friends....a window popped up like it usually does on my desktop when I skype - basically wanting me to confirm that I hooked up a.) headphones (I hit OK); then b.) a Microphone (I hit OK) - well, on the new laptop only the option for the headphones popped up and then all was lost, the audio screen went away and next thing I know... I had to disconnect because I couldn't hear them and they couldn't hear me!

So, I ended the call and switched to my desktop! Skyped with them!

Then I go back to the laptop - by this time the headphone/mic headset have been disconnected. I open the internet and BAM - this EXTREMELY LOUD high pitched noise was coming from it! I couldn't control the volume, the computer basically froze and I had to press and hold the power button until the power went off. Waited a few minutes, turned it back on, I got the typical "Windows didn't close properly" screen and when it was finished "fixing" itself- the HIGH PITCHED noise started again! and Again I had to to press and hold the power button!

At this point, I'm really curious - I turn it on again and since Windows didn't OPEN properly it had to run its test...and it did, then it shut itself down. I turn it back on, plug in the headset so the house won't wake up from the EXTREMELY LOUD high pitch long beep - AND nothing happened....I heard the start up screen start and then it was silence! Even played a song that was in the Sample Music folder and it was fine! 

I UNPLUGGED the headset and BAM!! HIGH PITCHED NOISE SCREAMING AT ME!!

How do I stop this?????????????????????? What am I doing wrong??

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello jemenifer22 and welcome to TSF,

Other than the sound issue, everything else is fine with the computer?

Try booting into safe mode (tap F8 immediately after the DELL screen and choose "Safe Mode" from the menu).

It will ask you if you want to continue in Safe Mode or perform a System Restore. Choose that you want to use System Restore and choose a point prior to your sound issue.

Hopefully that will resolve the sound issue for now then we can try and figure out what happened.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

It really sounds like a sound setting / mixer setting issue. The high pitched noise is probably because the built in microphone level is set too high and feeding back through your speakers. I would check in Control panel for your audio program's settings or double click your mixer and lower the levels under *recording* and microphones. Also, you might want to check Dell's site for updated drivers for your sound card, which could relate to the external mic/headset not getting recognized. But, I really think it's settings related.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

